
A few simple requests for developers who make Twitter clients - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/02/14/ziggingToTwittersZag.html
======
aphyr
Looks like Dave's never going to actually approve this comment, so:

Dave: _1\. Please create a static archive of your users' tweetstream in a
publicly accessible place. Have the URL be a function of their Twitter
username._

Aphyr: <http://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/davewiner.json>

Dave: _What point are you trying to make with this URL?_

Aphyr: That this is an archive in machine-readable format of a user's
tweetstream, in a publicly accessible place, and is a simple function of their
twitter username.

Dave: _Right -- but I was asking the makers of Twitter clients to do that. And
I don't believe it's an archive. Have you checked how far back it goes? And in
the future, don't just dump the URL. Can't read your mind._

Aphyr: This is totally orthogonal to the meaning of "client", which I suppose
explains my confusion. Did you mean to say that you would like a service which
translates your timeline into some other format? Or that client developers
should be required for some reason to replicate the functionality of a
perfectly good public API?

This path is an archive. It goes back infinitely far, and supports
pagination+time ranges. Just pass ?page=n.

<http://dev.twitter.com/doc/get/statuses/user_timeline>

